# Some guppies n things :)



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya! I took some shots of my guppies, Limia nigrofasciata Regan, and some wilds. Oh and the cories ^^

I did just get some cherries, Limia, blue (i think) and some endlers japanese strain but they are settling in... 

"Cory parking only please"  









The little blue guy is from a friend at work 

















Limia's like cameras..  Hehe









This guy popped out of nowhere! LOL I had a snakeskin a long time ago but he passed away. Then my little black girlie had a bunch of fry and he showed up  I think he's quite handsome.. but thats just me. lol









Hope you enjoy the photos! I'll have more soon and thanks for looking  Sorry about the tanneny water and dirty glass.. >.>


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Those are some really cool guppies! Also pretty amazing how the cories lined themselves up.

I like the tannin-coloured water, makes it appear more natural.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey thanks! 

No shrimp photos... Limia's love shrimp it seems.. Blah


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

How are you enjoying the limias? I'm slowly getting the wild-type livebearer bug, and these guys seem like fun. I like their tiger stripes.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Hey thanks!
> 
> No shrimp photos... Limia's love shrimp it seems.. Blah


 Come back over and get some more shrimp.

On me & don't argue! 

I didn't know you had limia's! Gah I woulda traded! I want some! My husband is going to kill me lol.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Well now that you've made some room Kate...


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Man, reading all these things about shrimp tanks and livebearers is making me catch the bug too. Too bad I only have 20$ in my bank account, jobless and OSAP isn't releasing my bursary to me anymore cause they're ****s.

Gotta sell off some of my collection to get my hands on some of these livebearers.

Anyone keeping the Celestial Pearl Danios/Galaxy Rasboras with any luck on breeding at the moment?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just had some fry drop so once they get big enough sure thing! 

I found 3 cherries and moved them to the other tank with the new snailies <3 Holy heck are they ever hard to catch.. LOL

I am sure there are more.. i just cant see them.. 

I love the limias..  They are a very nice fish, not shy... wonderful personality. The male gets a bit nippish but only when he's in a mood. 

It was extreamly funny to see him try to make with an old female betta i had in there. She like..  "you are doing it wrong...."


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

PPulcher said:


> Well now that you've made some room Kate...


lol The killie tank has already become the Pearl Danio's new digs. They were breeding but my endlers kept gobbling up the babies, hence the move.

I think you are forgetting about this mammoth order I have coming in about a months time. That's when you'll get the 'sooo about those stuarti's email'.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> It was extreamly funny to see him try to make with an old female betta i had in there. She like..  "you are doing it wrong...."


 What no bubble nest? No roses?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> lol The killie tank has already become the Pearl Danio's new digs. They were breeding but my endlers kept gobbling up the babies, hence the move.
> 
> 
> > Cool! So you've seen fry. Good work.
> ...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL nooo problems 

i'll let you guys know when the Limia's get big enough to give away :3


----------

